# Reset controls on Canon 60D



## casper_zip (May 6, 2014)

Hello:

My 60D is not responding to any of my inputs, to change focus, etc. I took the batteries out, waited awhile, no luck. Can anyone help me on this ? When I go to P as in program mode, nothing will change. I have manuals and books on this, and have set down with camera and book, still no luck. Camera seems to work fine on auto. This gripes me, for full auto, I have P&S cameras.

Thanks and all the best,

casper_zip


----------



## casper_zip (May 6, 2014)

Just watched video on youtube, my camera, in "P" mode, when you hit Menu, it will not show menu. Only way menu shows is in full auto. On youtube, his camera showed a lot more on his menu than mine does in auto. Can anyone help me on this. He shows easy way to reset camera, but I am unable to get to this menu on "P" mode.

Thanks,

casper_zip


----------



## lambertpix (May 6, 2014)

This certainly seems odd.  Can you check the other modes as well?  Is "P" the only one that's locked up?

If all else fails, I found reset instructions here:  60D has suddenly gained a lot of issues - Canon Forum


----------



## casper_zip (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I took power off (battery grip), ate some lunch, mowed some grass, took a break to cool off.  I came in here, put the battery grip on camera, hit the on switch, and bingo, I am good to go in "P" mode. Just like the guy on youtube, I had a full menu. Went thru all, found "reset" or clear, hit that, and bingo, my camera is working as it should. This is first time I have the red lights in focus mode on this camera. It would only show that on auto. I am one happy camper, now. Thanks to all of you, Mr. Lambertpix.
Best,
casper_zip


----------

